# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Далеко ли до Таллина...

## Анжелика.

_Пюхтицкий Успенский женский монастырь в советское время был единственным действующим женским монастырем на всей территории СССР. Сейчас в монастыре около 150 монахинь и послушниц - из Эстонии, России, с Украины.
Я была в Пюхтицах в начале мая. Ворота были широко распахнуты, послушницы приводили в порядок монастырский двор. Паломников и туристов в тот день было совсем мало, но в праздники здесь собираются тысячи верующих.

При входе не видно обычного набора юбок и платков - женщинам здесь не запрещают ходить в брюках и с непокрытыми волосами. Нет запрета и на фотосъемку. Ходить можно почти везде, а где нельзя – стоят специальные указатели. Но и посетителям нужно уважать монастырские законы - громко не разговаривать, отключать мобильный телефон.

Пюхтицкий Успенский женский монастырь был построен в 1892 году. Его архитектура строгая, лаконичная, без каких-либо излишеств. В монастыре находится красивая церковь с богатой внутренней отделкой. Двор монастыря большой, с многочисленными подсобными строениями и надвратными башнями, погулять здесь приятно, особенно весной.

Можно также заказать экскурсию  – монахини проведут по всему монастырю, расскажут об истории, покажут кельи и трапезные. Здесь удивительно складывают поленья – в огромные, метров в 7-10 в высоту, круглые поленицы в форме снопов. Недалеко от монастыря находится целебный источник и купальня. В купальне женщинам можно купаться только в сорочках. Кстати, в древние времена а том месте, где сейчас монастырь, находилось языческое священное место эстонцев, а у подножья горы возле источника совершались жертвоприношения.

Куремяэ – деревня совсем небольшая, здесь живет около 350 человек, так что кафе и магазинов здесь немного. Перекусить можно в кафе Kuremae kohvik недалеко от главного входа (там же и хостел). Эспрессо стоит около 20 крон (60 рублей). Легкий обед обойдется в 50-65 крон (150-200 рублей). Также есть небольшой продуктовый киоск в 100 метрах от главного входа у автобусной остановки, там же сувенирный магазин. В мой приезд он еще был закрыт. Если нужен продуктовый магазин, то он в самом поселке, идти минут 7-10. Или можно запастись провизией в Йыхви, там прямо у автобусной станции есть несколько отличных супермаркетов._

----------


## Анжелика.

Всем привет! Просмотрела всю географию нашего форума, тему про Прибалтику вообще или про Эстонию не нашла...  :No2:  
А потом удивляюсь, чё это встреч в Прибалтике не намечается  :Fz: 
На самом деле всё понятно, просто никто не знает, какая она Эстония! Надеюсь я здесь не одна и в скором времени народ подтянется! Ну а пока подумаю, чем развлечь гостей... по мере возможности буду выставлять фотографии... наши достопримечательности  :flower:

----------


## himmelinka

Анжелика! умница, что открыла новую тему. конечно. очень интересно на Таллин посмотреть, а то только так, фото в Интернете и в новостях показанные картинки видела и все...знакомые. которые там были, говорят. что красиво, чем-то на Прагу похоже...а ты можешь взять с собой фотоаппарат и по улицам прогуляться?, не обязательно по центральной части города, хотя ее тоже увидеть хочется, и нам показать.

а на счет встреч...я показываю свою Чукотку. но там тоже встреч не намечается..далеко очень, холодно и дорого..

----------


## Анжелика.

Анна, привет! Ты знаешь, я живу не в самом Таллинне, а за 125 км от него, но я там часто бываю. А в Эстонии много других красивых  мест, я буду показывать обязательно! Фото Таллина, сделаю при первой же возможности и покажу! Ну и обязательно зайду в твою тему, посмотреть Чукотку! Очень интересно!

----------


## himmelinka

> А в Эстонии много других красивых  мест, я буду показывать обязательно! Фото Таллина, сделаю при первой же возможности и покажу!


очень жду..ты и другие красивые места покажи. все-все интересно!!

----------


## Анжелика.

Ну пока до Таллинна не добралась, начну с мистики! Ну в смысле, не только Таллинн и Пярну вся Эстония, у нас и деревеньки забавные есть  :Ok: 
_Эстонская деревня Тухала стала известной только потому, что тут находится необычный колодец. Поговаривают, что именно там иногда собираются ведьмы на свой шабаш и в это время нечистая сила выплескивает подземную колодезную воду через края.

Большую часть времени, Ведьмин колодец ничем не отличается от обычного, но время от времени из него поднимается вода, причем происходит это невероятно быстро (примерно сотня литров всего за секунду). Конечно же секрет этого места вовсе не в резвящихся в колодце ведьмах. Все дело в том, что здесь находится огромное количество карстовых пустот. Они все наполнены водой. А рядышком расположено еще и болото. Как только оно переполняется, то вода начинает ищет выход и поднимается наверх.

Чаще всего это удивительное явление продолжается 2-3 дня. Причем происходит это не каждый год. Последний раз — аж в 2010 году. Но каждый раз на это аномальное действо собираются посмотреть и туристы, и экстрасенсы, и даже многочисленные чернокнижники. Никто не исключает и мистической версии происхождения такого водного «извержения». Ученые даже говорят, что вся территория деревеньки Тухала тысячи лет назад использовалась для ритуальных действий. Поэтому «ведьминой» эту территорию прозвали еще задолго до появления колодца._






Да, насколько я знаю, в этом году в 2013-ом, колодец опять привлёк внимание туристов , но вот сама я там не была к сожалению, но какие наши годы  :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Далеко ли до Таллина...


вот мне как раз-недалеко)))чуть меньше 300 километров.
И когда в Таллинн выходила замуж моя воспитанница и ученица Анечка...догадайтесь, кто вёл её свадьбу? :Derisive: 
Покажу несколько фото с этой свадьбы.
К слову-она была в конце января...дубааааааааааааааааааааак...а моя девочка стойко фотосессию выдерживала между салоном авто и улицей-в накидке на рыбьем меху ...правда-сапожки были под платьем...и перчатки я ей свои красные(ей велики!!!)_сунула...но всё потеплее было букет держать...Согревались только глинтвейном, он-то Аню с Женей-и нас всех-гостей-спас!
Итак-смотрите!
Свадьба в Таллинне:

[IMG]http://*********su/3399662.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********su/3385326.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********su/3378158.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********su/3370990.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********su/3373038.jpg[/IMG] 
грею их руки))) и отдаю Ане перчатки)))
[IMG]http://*********su/3353582.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********su/3357678.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********su/3350510.jpg[/IMG] 
 это они на Балтийском море,ну, вернее, это Финский залив.

Ребята уже полтора года вместе, и,дай Бог, чтоб и дальше все было так же хорошо)

----------


## Анжелика.

Эээхх, Татьян, красота - это страшная сила!!!
А я хочу показать наши водопады! Это тоже потрясающая красотища!
Совсем недалеко от столицы Эстонии – Таллинна, примерно в 25 км от города находится один из крупнейших водопадов Эстонии - Кейла-Йоа. Водопад расположен в очень красивом парке. Истинную славу парку принес граф Александр Христофорович Бенкендорф, который приобрел старую мызу в 1827 году за 65 000 рублей серебром и построил вместо нее на берегу реки замок в неоготическом стиле. После его смерти замком владели князья Волконские, последний из которых – актер и музыкант Пеэтер Волконский.


Замок Фалль.

Имение носит название Фалль. Слово Фалль, немецкое слово, которое имеет два значения: это случай и падение. Замок был задуман в байроновском стиле, был построен в 1835 году. В этом замке гостил несколько раз и сам император Николай I. Имение находится на данный момент в запущенном состоянии, сохранился только фасад здания. Революции и войны, смена властей - все это безжалостно разграбило и разрушило прекрасное имение. Но, совсем недавно начались восстановительные работы замка. Парк, в котором находится замок Фалль, раскинулся на несколько километров. Парк очень красивый: много лесенок, тропинок, бурлит река Кейла, растут ели, сосны, клены, каштаны и дубы, которым уже около 100 лет. В парке есть и подъемы, и спуски, чувствуется морской запах и со всех сторон слышен шум водопада Кейла-Йоа. В парке можно часто встретить молодоженов, у которых в традиции приезжать к водопаду, и на висячем мостике, над бурлящей речкой, вешать на перила мостика замочки в знак верности и любви друг к другу. В парке есть часовня и семейное захоронение Бенкендорфов и Волконских. Вдали виднеется море.





А эти фото сделаны моей подругой! Специально для меня!
[IMG]http://*********su/3403747.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/3404771.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелика.

В 25 километрах к востоку от Таллинна находится один из самых красивых полноводных водопадов Эстонии – Ягала (Jagala), издавна называемый в народе Йоарюнгас (Joarngas).



Водопад является частью одноименной реки, вода срывается с обрыва пенным потоком с высоты восемь метров. Располагается водопад в четырех километрах от Финского залива, куда собственно и впадает река Ягала.  Именно здесь, у янтарного водопада, в тринадцатом веке была построена первая в Эстонии водяная мельница.

Из-за примесей перегноя и болотных вод цвет воды в реке, носит в себе янтарно-коричневатый оттенок, а не отдает синевой, как большинство пресноводных рек.

Особенностью водопада является способность стремительных вод размывать под собой глинт – горный уступ плато, образованный очень давно из известняковых осадочных пород. Разрушение кромки обрыва происходит со скоростью приблизительно 3 сантиметра в год. Благодаря этому явлению русло реки Ягала постепенно смещается по дуге в сторону истока реки, создавая красивую живописную долину, уже достигшую длины почти в 300 метров. Ширина водопада при этом практически не меняется, оставаясь на отметке в 50 метров.

При желании можно пройтись под завесой воды по влажным и скользким камням образовавшегося небольшого уступа под водопадом, но это достаточно опасное и рискованное предприятие.

Недалеко от водопада находится восстановленная гидроэлектростанция, на которой когда-то проходили съемки известного фильма Тарковского «Сталкер».

Всего на территории Эстонии встречается около тридцати водопадов разной величины. Самый высокий из них – Валасте, высотой в 30,5 метров, расположенный в северной части страны и ставший национальным символом Эстонии. Как следует из исторических хроник, очень давно он был создан искусственно человеком для осушения плодородных земель. Понаблюдать со смотровой площадки за бурной струей воды можно только в теплое время года, зимой водопад замерзает, превращаясь в ледяную дорожку на кольце из песчаника и древних известняков.


Ну а как красиво там летом, словами не передать! Встречайте!!!  Я с дочкой Ирочкой.
[IMG]http://*********su/3407842m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/3397602m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/3384290m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## любаша 76

*Анжелика.*, Эх!!! До чего ж хороша ты - Матушка Земля. Спасибо, Анжелика, за шикарные виды.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> До чего ж хороша ты - Матушка Земля.


Да, в каждой местности природа особенная. 
Анжелика, с удовольствием посмотрела. А колодец с прозрачной водой просто заворожил.





> Аню


 Какая маленькая, тоненькая. Того гляди в талии "переломится"

----------


## Мурашко Иван

*Анжелика.*, Хорошо у вас там. Красотища! http://yandex.by/yandsearch?clid=940...ия+фото
Как вообще простые люди живут?

----------


## Анжелика.

> Анжелика., Хорошо у вас там. Красотища! http://yandex.by/yandsearch?clid=940...


Ваня, у нас действительно красиво, но фото из той галереи... я хочу даже наверное извиниться перед всеми, фото с нацистами... поверьте, это не вся Эстония и не все мы такие  :Tu:  



> Да, в каждой местности природа особенная.


Да, наверное главное, что мы умеем её увидеть или как правильно сказать-то... рассмотреть  :Tender: 





> Анжелика., Эх!!! До чего ж хороша ты - Матушка Земля. Спасибо, Анжелика, за шикарные виды.


 :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> я хочу даже наверное извиниться перед всеми, фото с нацистами... поверьте, это не вся Эстония и не все мы такие


О! :Blink:  А я и внимания не обратил. Что тут скажешь...дебилов везде хватает.

----------


## Анжелика.

А мы часы перевели! Перешли на зимнее время! Это просто праздник какой-то, можно поспать на час больше!  :Yahoo:  :Grin: 

[IMG]http://*********su/3645535.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелика.

> Да, в каждой местности природа особенная.
> Анжелика, с удовольствием посмотрела. А колодец с прозрачной водой просто заворожил.


Эээхх... прочитала...вспомнила... так грустно стало, до слёз.
Иришка, Иришка... ветер-ветерок...
[IMG]http://*********ru/5662964.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелика.

Вот ещё одна наша достопримечательность! Таллинский зоопарк!



> Историческая справка
> 
> В Эстонии, как и в большинстве стран, получивших независимость после Первой мировой, культурное и экономическое развитие позволило учредить зоологический сад лишь незадолго до Второй мировой войны. Таллинский Зоопарк был основан 25 августа 1939. Главная заслуга этого мероприятия принадлежит Обществу защиты животных и Отделу по туризму и охраны природы.
> 
> За два года до этого, в 1937, команда эстонских стрелков выиграла Чемпионат мира в Хельсинки. Вместе с «Аргентинской Чашей» победители привезли с собой забавный трофей — молодую рысь, названную Illu (Иллу). Эта рысь оказалась первым экспонатом, а позже и стала эмблемой Таллинского зоопарка. Решением Собрания было предусмотрено создание зверинца на окраине парка Кадриорг, где впоследствии на обширной территории мог бы развиться зоопарк. Но после присоединения Эстонии к Советскому Союзу в 1940, деятельность общественных организаций была прекращена. Зоопарк перешёл в ведение Таллинского Городского Совета и с тех пор работал как муниципальное учреждение. Вторая мировая война перевернула все планы. Только 44 года спустя, в 1983 году, зоопарк смог переехать на новую территорию в районе Veskimetsa, где получил около 87 гектаров земли.
> 
> В 1989 году Таллиннский зоопарк стал первым из советских зоопарков, принятым во Всемирную Ассоциацию Зоопарков и Аквариумов (англ. WAZA). На то время парк был уже порядка 10 лет членом-корреспондентом американской ассоциации AZA.


[IMG]http://*********ru/5692663.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/5683447.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/5658871.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/5645559.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/5648631.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/5639415.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелика.

Хочу вам показать наш водопад Ягала в осенне-зимний период! Ещё не замёрз, но уже стал меньше, чем летом! Но красота такая!!! Словами не описать!
[IMG]http://*********ru/6470999.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/6423895.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелика.

Чё-то я всё про Таллинн, да про Таллинн... Решила в Нарву заглянуть. Фотки правда с мобилки, прошу прощения за качество, не было с собой фотика(я ж не знала, что меня черти в Нарвский замок занесут)  :Taunt:  Ну и погода была убойная... дождь, но настроения не испортил... Вот там, за речкой любимая моя соседка - РОССИЯ!  :Grin: 
[img]http://*********net/6797821m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6785533m.jpg[/img]
А это так... всяко разно на территории Нарвской крепости
[img]http://*********net/6803965m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6794749m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6777341m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6782461m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6761981m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Анжелика.

Снова здравствуйте! Походу я тут так и буду одна тусоваться, ну да ладно.
У нас сегодня была тусовка Дедов Морозов! Я не могла пропустить такое действо! Дедушки ну такие все позитивные приехали  :Grin: 
[img]http://*********su/6602331m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********su/6586971m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********su/6580827m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********su/6583899m.jpg[/img]

----------

